# Blueman, bluetoothd and turning on/off

## lexming

Hello,

I have a working bluetooth on my Gentoo using bluez-4.39-r2 and blueman-1.10 in Gnome. I can pair with my phone and connect to internet by tethering over bluetooth. That's just fine.

The problem (there's always one   :Very Happy:  ) arises when I turn bluetooth off from Blueman. It shuts the bluetooth adapter down correctly (led off) but afterwards it's impossible to get it back on because bluetoothd has stopped. Do you know how to avoid bluetoothd from stopping whenever bluetooth turns off?

BTW, blueman shows an incorrect systray icon. There's only an icon of a black screen with a white frame, it's kind of a generic icon I would say. The rest of blueman's icons in menus and windows are right. Is there a way I could fix this or these icons are hardcoded in blueman?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## Ant P.

Try turning it on/off with bluez-gnome instead. That one works for mine anyway, whether or not the bluetooth service is running.

----------

## lexming

Thanks for the comment. But I couldn't pair with my phone using bluez-gnome (the window with the pin number was not showing) so I had to use blueman instead.

----------

## Rexilion

Bluetooth is designed to stop when it's done. You could try emerging with the old-daemons useflag. That might get you an init that keeps bluetoothd running. However, did you try to re-plug the bluetooth stick? Or is it embedded?

----------

## Ant P.

If you don't need a GUI button, try manually poking the state files in /sys/class/rfkill.

Also you might have strange hardware like mine where the bluetooth has two rfkill switches - the second one is invisible if the first one's turned off and I imagine that can confuse things like blueman a bit.

----------

## lexming

Well, in regards of the systray icon thing, it now works and I see the bluetooth icon in gnome-panel  :Smile: . I think that the magic was done by yesterday's updates on portage,  but I cannot say which one  :Razz: 

On the other hand, I have been able all the time to turn the bluetooth on/off via rfkill. I was just asking because I would like to handle that through GUI and as a normal user (like what networkmanager does with wifi). However if bluetoothd behaves like this by design there's nothing I could do.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help guys  :Smile: 

----------

